
Nod (Sydney) Is Looking for Brilliant Full Stack Engineers - tim-nod
https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/973452743/
======
bradknowles
So, don’t bother thinking about applying if your IQ isn’t over 250?

~~~
fittyfitty
Pretty much..

No not really! Perhaps I wasn't clear. There are multiple services within our
platform. Each running on node in either serverless or docker. Their front
ends are single page apps running on react/redux

Does that help?

------
mmd12
What's the tech stack?

~~~
fittyfitty
Hey mmd12, the tech stack is Node, React, Redux, serverless, Dynamodb on AWS

